# Breast pain 5 months after weaning



## calbury (Mar 18, 2006)

My baby stopped nursing altogether 5 months ago. Over the last couple of weeks I've noticed soreness in one breast - I don't feel any lumps or anything, but it feels sore if I lean on it (I notice it most when I hug my children). The pain reminds me a little of the pain I experienced with a blocked milk duct when nursing. This is my fifth child and I've never experienced any pain before after weaning - has anyone else experienced any discomfort so long after weaning?


----------



## juniper_mama (Jul 30, 2010)

Yes this is happening to me too! Did you figure out what it was?


----------



## TheStrongWave (Mar 27, 2015)

Hey… I’m so sorry that you’re experiencing such discomfort.Since you’ve never had this pain before, do you want to consider meeting withyour OB/GYN? I’m sure she can examine you and find out what can be done to helptreat you. I hope you feel better soon. Take care. Hugs! 
TheStrongWave


----------

